# granite peak WI



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

*granite peak- wausau-wis.*

its not that bad for the midwest-
about the only place i can stand to go to and not think about how bored i was-
it is very pricey but nice-

it has okay vert and some longer runs-

the best in the midwest however are lutsen in minn. and mt. bohemia in the upper pen. of michigan-

those places are really far so i stick with wausau.

opening this weekend???
it makes riding almost worth it in the midwest-

i have lived and rode in colorado and austria-
moving to central asia next year!!
the final froniter of snowboarding!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

*first time out this season..*

headed up to rib mtn. tomorrow- with the tons of snow that has being falling in Wis. it should be good... i wanted to go to mt. bohemia in the UP or Lutsen in Minn. but its like 8 to 12 hrs and i would have had to spend the night.

this way im on the hill at opening and back home in milwaukee in the evening. this will be my the second time there since the huge expansion...

i will let you all know how it was since it is expensive as hell...

has to be one of the top three hills in the midwest minus the other two mentioned. man i miss rado and austria!


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Me & Nikolai went to granite peak sometime in mid Dec, awesome place.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

*change of plans! what the hell!*

i've decided to go to mt. bohemia in north michigan to see if it is for real. 7 and half hrs from milwaukee leaving wed or thursday for sure. they have tents and stuff i guess! i miss trees and this could be the most riding i get in this year before my move to asia! rib mtn. is nice but this looks sick for the midwest...

any takers email me asap and we can hook up!

jan- brew city


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

surfsno2001 said:


> i've decided to go to mt. bohemia in north michigan to see if it is for real. 7 and half hrs from milwaukee leaving wed or thursday for sure. they have tents and stuff i guess! i miss trees and this could be the most riding i get in this year before my move to asia! rib mtn. is nice but this looks sick for the midwest...
> 
> any takers email me asap and we can hook up!
> 
> jan- brew city



well i'm heading down there with 5 friends for this weekend up to granite peak


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Granite Peak isn't a bad place. I think its the best place thats easily accessable in the MW without alot of driving. The best backcountry place, my personal favorite MW as well, is Bohemia, although its small and sometimes inconsistent. For resort groomer riding Lutsen is probably better but further up there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

kuocal said:


> Granite Peak isn't a bad place. I think its the best place thats easily accessable in the MW without alot of driving. The best backcountry place, my personal favorite MW as well, is Bohemia, although its small and sometimes inconsistent. For resort groomer riding Lutsen is probably better but further up there.



yea, i don't knwo why people complain about GP..I kind of like the steep tops...and flat bottoms, it allows you to gain your speed up at top..and it keeps you away from the newbies

I have k2 commanche ski's....it's an all around ski...do you guys think it'd work in bohemia? since it is ungroomed?

lusten is way too far from chicago...if im going to drive that much, it's probably just the same to got to CO..you can get roundtrip tix for $200 or under easily from chicago to denver


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd say that Bohemia is wildly inconsistent, probably due to lack of grooming. If you go after a dump they can really get some deeps and you'd ideally want something pretty wide to float the powder. Esp on skis, there's nothing more frustrating that powder skiing without powder skis. On some days I've been there its relatively packed or tracked out and a general setup will do you fine. When I got I usually bring eq for both powder and freeriding conditions.


----------

